# Audi RS 4 Confirmed for Geneva + New A3, A1 quattro and A6 allroad Says Leaked Document



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just run across an apparent leaked document that outlines Audi's plans for the Geneva Motor Show. Written in French but also appearing in Audi's official font, the document appears to be authentic and perhaps part of an internal briefing on the Geneva show. The document confirms the A3, A6 allroad and A1 quattro - each expected already. More interestingly, the brief also confirms the RS 4 Avant and some key details.










There's certainly been no shortage of rumors around the RS 4 Avant. Fourtitude's own intel sources have been saying since before the RS 5's original intro that the RS 4 would be Avant only and share drivetrains with the RS 5... meaning 4.2 high-rev engine, S-tronic transmission and crown gear version of quattro all-wheel drive. The brief confirms the engine, detailing power levels as "331 kW/450 Ch" and also that it will only be shown as an Avant.










At least two versions of RS 4 test mules have been seen and catalogued on any number of car websites including this one. An earlier B8 (pre-facelift) version in black was first seen at the ring and then later this camouflaged version with facelift was seen more recently.

Following the sightings, a story * from Car & Driver written by their well networked German contributor Jens Meiners * hinted that the RS 4 Avant could be canned. 

We don't know Mr. Meiners and couldn't clarify the story with him so we did the next best thing. Car & Driver editor in chief Eddie Alterman is a friend and former colleague from our shelved sister website Motive Magazine. We dropped Eddie a note though he knew Jens had known about there being no sedan so doubted this might have caused a miscommunication. Whatever the case though, it would seem the report was incorrect because the RS 4 appears to be Geneva-bound.

Earlier this morning we'd spotted one of our RS 4 profile renders on a few other websites. Given this news is breaking today, we're going to go ahead and post all of our shots of that profile in various colors and wheel combinations because even though it is based on the early B8, the profile view is very close. Publishers take note, we're fine with you using our renders so long as you link Fourtitude as the source.

In the meantime, hat tip to * Aphalte.ch *, * Autoblog.nl * and * Full Story * for the news on the Audi document.


----------

